# Amano Style Stand



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

This is an Amano style stand that I am getting a quote on,
URL CAD drawing

I don't know if your company would do this kind of work. I am looking to buy a stand for a 20 gallon aquarium tank. I am looking for a laminate or painted style tank (Dark Grey), similar to the following picture.









This is a picture of the setup that I am trying to reproduce (larger tanks shown),









I've never seen these tanks in person, so maybe they don't have a laminate finish. Whatever you recommend that would look nice and similar to the picture (maybe a dark gray paint finish, or laminate "matte" finish?). This is a picture of the 20 gallon stand from the front. This is the color and design I am looking for. I can draw up a CAD drawing, to be a little more specific.









I want to get the stand to be flush with the tank (24"x13"). Could you do a similar custom tank, or give me suggestions on cabinet makers that could.


----------

